# Purgatoire river info??



## outbackjack (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any info on the Purgatoire river located in Southern Colorado? I can't seem to find much. Thanks


----------



## Bayou (Jan 31, 2011)

google search came up with this

Colorado whitewater - Purgatoire River, Las Animas/ Otero County


----------



## outbackjack (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, that kind of info is about all I can seem to find, will try to find a guidebook tonight. Later


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

It was ran once, way back in '83. There is a write-up on AW:

American Whitewater - 01. US 350 to Highway 109, Purgatoire Colorado, US

There is also a couple short threads from here...:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/purgatorie-river-29417.html

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/oh-yeah-its-neoprene-bitch-10271.html

It's not going to run this year, the Sangre's don't have enough snow...it didn't run last year either. I am waiting for another big El Nino year to go check it out myself...also thinking of checking out the north, south and middle forks above Picket Wire Valley...


----------



## outbackjack (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, I am going down there on Memorial Day weekend to check out the Bosque Del Oso State wildlilfe area for a future elk hunt and was just wondering about potential boating, it looks like the South Fork of the Purgatorie runs along the southern boarder, mabe I will just take the fishing gear. Later


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

The south fork is where they relocate the ' nuisance bears' to :grin:,really.The No. Fk. looks pretty tiny and woody above where it goes through private property.The main that Logan is talking about could be cool ,when it runs briefly [not often or for long].


----------



## BrianAngevine (May 14, 2011)

*Purgatoire River*

I know a lot about fishing the Purgatoire upstream from Trinidad Lake, but I have never paddled any of it. It is very narrow and shallow in a lot of places. I read something about a section below Trinidad after doing a Google search. I know the river goes through a deep canyon out on the plains and evidently it has some good whitewater there. 

I was just in Trinidad in early May 2011. At first the tailwater below Trinidad Lake was very shallow. Then they started letting water out of the dam. When I left the stream was bank full and flowing fast. 

I would hesitate to try to paddle the stream below the dam and beyond because of how narrow it is. I would think you could get knocked over real easily by overhanging limbs and downed trees. A lot of fences go clear across the river as well. Sounds risky and tedious to me.

If you want to know about fishing the river, give me an email.

Brian


----------

